# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Backyard Grill

## DCEAGLE

Whats going on with Backyard Grill, noticed a new sign on the building but I have never had the time to stop by to see what it says. Did Backyard Grill shut down or move locations?

----------


## SoonerDave

The owners of backyard grill retired after their last kid graduated college.

----------


## DCEAGLE

Ah ok. Well then has anybody been to it since the change. The food still any good.

----------


## Bimmerdude

Noticed a for rent (lease sign on the window a few days ago.  I guess the new restaurant didn't survive.  Too bad Backyard Grill closed up shop.  I knew the owner had health issues.

----------


## DCEAGLE

Food wasn't that great, plus the new owner never really kept to the hours of operation. Took me and my family over two months to actually eat there every time we tried the place was closed before the listed time on the door.

----------


## bombermwc

I was pretty disappointed in it when it was open. I only ate there once and never had a reason to go back. Terrible burger. The flavor was not good.

----------


## easternobserver

Rumor is that the building owner refused to fix the broken coolers and that forced the new operators to close.  Just local scuttlebutt though...

----------

